# What its really like to have a Vizsla



## redd (May 25, 2014)

Before we got Redd we researched the breed online, read many many posts on this forum, and thought we knew exactly what we were getting into. There seemed to a "secret community" of Vizsla owners here. Like they all knew something we didn't. 

Guess what? That's because they knew something we didn't. That you don't know what its like to have a Vizsla in your life until you actually get one. And live through puppy sharkies, zoomies, crazies, romping, unparalleled tenacity, intense curiosity, at-ti-tude. What? You say all pups are like this?

Not like _this. _You will never ever be alone if you have a vizsla. If you try to shut them out of a room they will bark, howl, and paw the door until you let them in. They will squeeze all 60lbs and 4 lonnnng legs into the recliner with you. That's right, the recliner that's meant for one. Even though the couch is empty. They will want to sit their huge body in your lap while you are driving (so you use a crate and listen to them complain because they aren't touching you). They will step on your feet 600 times per day because they are that close to you all the time. They will help you with all your duties around the house. They will effectively make house duties impossible to complete because they want everything you have in your hands. 

They will get in the shower with you. They will lean on you while you dry your hair. While you cook dinner. They will stand between your legs while you brush your teeth. You will trip over your V several times per day. You will curse at least once a day at your Vizsla. You will wonder what ever on this earth possessed you to get a vizsla. 

You will get unlimited kisses per day, even when not expected like when you try to tie your shoe (if he didn't take your shoe). You will see your vizsla's whole body wag when he's happy, which is all the time. You will deeply enjoy watching him run like the wind out on the trail. You will play games like hide and seek and he will find the item every time, no matter how you try to trick him. 

You will laugh every day at your Vizsla, and you will probably go to bed smiling even though he is taking up 3/4 of your king sized bed. Love. 

Sigh.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

So true! All of it. I love my V more than I ever thought I could love a dog. They are almost humanistic... I joke all the time that Ruby is a person in a dog body.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

kind of like this?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Absolutely!


----------



## killmodell (Nov 10, 2014)

lilyloo said:


> So true! All of it. I love my V more than I ever thought I could love a dog. They are almost humanistic... I joke all the time that Ruby is a person in a dog body.


I remember reading that a lot of people weren't in LOVE with their puppy right off. I was one of those, I think mostly because I had just put down my beloved German Shepherd. We got Ginger at 8 weeks and she was cute as a button. However I did not have that heart tug you would think you are supposed to get...

Ginger is 15 weeks now and we are both head over heels in love with her. Her temperament is almost hard to believe (knock on wood) ... At any time of the day or night she comes out of the crate with that beautiful face and that tail wagging which is attached to that butt wagging... It is PRICELESS. Then the dog and cat play together which is also just too cute...

She had her second Distemper shot and some other shot to protect her from something in 'wildlife urine' which she had a small reaction to (Golf ball sized bump...) We took her back and she received a steroid injection and she was fine.
She finishes her Puppy Kindergarten on Friday (summa cum laude, of course...)  And then we will continue with the next obedience classes...

She gets to play a couple days a week with her 'cousin', my daughter's Brittany and they have a blast together. Ginger's 'witching' hour seems to be around 7-7:30 in the evening and we let her out back and she will go into that zoomie mode and 'grunt' everytime she runs by me. I LOVE it !!

We have taken a lot of information from this site and put it to good use . Thanks to all. We LOVE this site as it has helped a great deal with what to expect and how to COPE.. 

So far, so good on the Vizsla Challenge at our house !  I can honestly say that WE LOVE GINGER with all of our hearts now. She is INCREDIBLE !!

I wish everyone a Happy New Vizsla Year !!!


----------

